# New sod green on top but brown under



## danb (Oct 11, 2018)

I laid new sod 2.5 weeks ago and added some 8-24-12 fertilizer directly onto the soil. I just did the first mow and noticed that though the grass looks great on top, the bottom of the sod is mostly dead, wet, brown grass.

I'm wondering how concerned i should be about this since it looked like the grass was doing well until today. I dont see many white roots growing under the sod. I definitely watered enough since laying the sod and it's been raining quite a bit over the last 5 days or so so i'm thinking maybe over watered?

My plan was to wait another 2 weeks then fertilizer with 12-0-18 for the fall. Anyone have any thoughts about if i should be adding fertilizer now or doing anything else to save my lawn?

thanks!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Fungus? Bugs? I see some lesions on the blades. Have you put down a fungicide? What about an insecticide?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I would just continue watering till it roots and soil test in the spring. They probably have 5 or 6 types of grasses mixed in so it's probably a fungus that's effecting one over the rest as some are more resistant than others.


----------

